# Behavior change question



## heidic (Aug 12, 2012)

I have question about behavior. *Reason is, this morning BB is acting like a jerk. *Almost like he doesn't want to be near me, like afraid of me...? *Which is strange, because just yesterday, as per usual...he lays down on the couch next to me and I can pet him....
He did land on my head and shoulder, but anytime he wasn't on me, when I tried to pet him...he would walk away fast or fly away to avoid me. *
But, when he gets in small spaces, or his cage, when I put my hand near him, he gets low and makes coo- like sounds, but deeper almost like a clucking purr.
Is this typical of his age? *A phase? I have gone in to see him 3 times today now, and each time when he comes out, it has been this way.

I think I saw a thread about moody pigeons....which I am going to go look for. 

Heidi


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's normal for a young pigeon to become more independent as they grow up. They will still want your companionship, but on their terms, when they want it. They separate somewhat and become their own little personality. It's actually a good thing, as it means he is developing normally. With birds, it is always on their terms. We just enjoy them for who they are. They're all different.


----------



## heidic (Aug 12, 2012)

Glad to hear that it is normal developmental behavior. He is very inquisitive, which is a delight to observe. I have been trying to build his self confidence by introducing new things to his environment, and showing him that it is safe. He has developed a very entertaining fondness for paper towels and bobby pins ( for hair). He seems to play with the bobby pins. And the paper towels...he will peck them playfully, lay on them, bite the edges and lift them and shake them. Very cute. 
Yesterday when he was very independent, I sat in the room, quietly reading for about 10 minutes. Eventually he stopped flying and investigating and it grew quiet. I looked up and spotted him, he was watching me read. . I invited him to come over by tapping on the arm of the chair, and he flew over. He wanted to check out the open book on my lap, which he did, all the while pecking at the letters. I read that pigeons can identify all the letters of the alphabet. Very cool. Very smart.
He also did two new things. 
1. When I let him out in the morning, he was cooing as I opened the cage, then he flew to the mirror, cooing. He would stand very tall, then duck down cooing.
2. My brother (a stranger to BB) visited. BB flew to the top of the bookshelves, and when my brother tried petting him, he pecked at him in a manner which seemed mean.
Then, my sister tried the same thing, and he got low and did a clucking thing at her. With his wings twitching.

Is he partial to women? Or, is this just one of those questions with a subjective answer? 

Heidi


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

_he gets low and makes coo- like sounds, but deeper almost like a clucking purr_

The pigeon is in heat. And i would think it's a female.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeons don't want to be petted. He doesn't want people reaching for him. That's normal. They like it when they decide to fly to you, not the other way around. With birds, they have to come to you.


----------

